
One Second on the Internet - airguitardesign
http://onesecond.designly.com/
======
bherms
Give me an actual number. I have no clue what the scale really is other than
visually or by diving the x since by current time elapsed

~~~
Aco-
> $('div.info-graphic').each(function(i) { console.log($(this).data('image')+'
> = '+$(this).data('count')); });

/img/reddit.gif = 197

/img/instagram.gif = 463

/img/tumblr.gif = 833

/img/skype.gif = 1024

/img/twitter.gif = 3935

/img/dropbox.gif = 11574

/img/google.gif = 33333

/img/youtube.gif = 46333

/img/facebook.gif = 52083

/img/email.gif = 1666666

Those are the number of actions per second per each service. I am surprised
that for an audience such as hackernews that no one knew to read the source

~~~
bherms
However, when building an infographic, the information is meant to be
displayed in a useful and interesting way. Shouldn't be a puzzle to be
deciphered.

------
alexchamberlain
To summarise, email - that insecure, yet open and mature standard - still
beats, hands down without breaking a sweat, the latest fad websites' cool
metrics of performance.

It would be very interesting to compare this to whatever is current in 10
years time. I seriously hope we have at least started to consider replacing
email by then.

~~~
csomar
I can't up-vote this enough. This can go two ways:

1\. Show you how open standards are important. This might be an argument for
Bitcoin vs. Banks.

2\. Tells you that the email business is ridiculously huge. Much bigger than
Facebook Sharing, Google Searches or anything else for that matter.

~~~
solistice
@2. But it's not easily harnessable, being essentially invisible, so it
doesn't get as much rep. Facebook, Google, etc. are like Continents and
Countries. Emails...that's the Ocean.

------
IvyMike
I think these graphs are based on the reported number of queries from the
companies themselves.

But I think Google has always publicly under-reported the number of search
queries they get. So I suspect the number is higher than we're seeing on this
page, perhaps by quite a bit.

(Google says "Every day Google answers more than one billion questions" [1].
But that number hasn't changed in years. And technically ten billion questions
a day is more than one billion.)

[http://www.google.com/competition/howgooglesearchworks.html](http://www.google.com/competition/howgooglesearchworks.html)

------
user24
Very interesting site, but I got bored of manually scrolling around dropbox.
Why not stick in a button that autoscrolls to the next anchor?

~~~
jd007
it's on the left side, the circled down arrow?

~~~
user24
Hmmm... Now I don't know if they just added it or if I just missed it. But
thanks, that'll do the job!

edit: judging by the 6 upvotes I've got so far for the original comment, it's
either just been added (great) or it was already there and there's a UI issue.

------
mgw
The most surprising thing to me was that, according to this site, there are
more YouTube videos being watched every second than there are Google searches
made. Does anyone have a source to confirm this?

~~~
RobinL
Sounded implausible to me too. Perhaps its the number of videos currently
being viewed such that e.g. viewing a 60 second video would effectively count
for 60

~~~
dandelany
This. Comparing "the amount of google searches conducted in the past minute"
and "the number of Youtube videos playing during the past minute" is a bit
meaningless because one is a (basically) instantaneous event and the other is
a continuous event that generally lasts longer than a minute.

------
matthewaustin
Would much prefer to be able to see the actual number of each thing, even if
it's at the bottom.

I instead found myself trying to extrapolate the number by staring at the
"since you loaded this page" number and observing the difference as it changed
each second.

------
bittercynic
Seems to me the internet began over 40 years ago, in 1969. If you don't count
the beginning as the first connection between two nodes, how do you mark the
beginning?

[http://www.computerhistory.org/internet_history/](http://www.computerhistory.org/internet_history/)

------
chrisstanchak
And all of it is scooped up by the NSA.

------
valtron
Does the emails/second take into account spam?

~~~
airguitardesign
It does. A little over 60% of that pile is spam.

~~~
afjango
exact!

------
dpacmittal
Curious where its getting all that data from.

------
johnward
How did people share cat photos 30 years ago?

~~~
MarcScott
[http://www.photohistory-
sussex.co.uk/BTNPointerCats.htm](http://www.photohistory-
sussex.co.uk/BTNPointerCats.htm)

~~~
205guy
Excellent link, thanks. I can't wait to see these old pictures get reused as
new LOLcats. There must be a steampunk hovercat in there somewhere.

------
jackmaney
Although interesting... [citations needed], especially for measuring the
number of emails sent per second.

------
3rd3
Relative values to the user base would be equally interesting, if not, even
more interesting.

------
aischa
sehr interessant.^^ mal schauen was es da gibt. Ist nur ein Test

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

------
egypturnash
In one second on the internet, there are Reddit votes cast.

This sentence no verb.

~~~
showerst
"Are" is the indicative of the verb "to be".

"There are 10 strawberries." Is an English sentence, although it sounds funny
out of context.

~~~
egypturnash
My point was that "In one second on the internet, there are Reddit votes cast"
is missing the important information of the sentence: a number.

------
saltyknuckles
Designly? wtf, another -ly name. You guys are better than this.

